# Gravity Feeders



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

bamaman08 recommended these, so I order 3 to try and convert a few barrel feeders with them. 

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...d=PLA|018636811|Game Winner Gravity Feed Tube


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Wonder how long before the Raccoons figure out how to empty them?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Outside, 

Let us know how they work.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

panhandleslim said:


> Outside,
> 
> Let us know how they work.


Will do!


----------



## Don2143 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Feeder*

I bought a toilet flange, 3in PVC pipe, and a end cap. Bolted the flange where the mechanism goes, then I cut the pipe to were it would touch the ground. put an end cap on one end, and attached to the flange. drilled two 1 1/2 in holes on two sides atground level. It works great. I got around 15.00 dollars in it, no more batteries, or motors to break or clog up.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Nothing worse than finding out your feeder clogged or you had a wire come lose right after you checked it and stayed away for a week before you hunted it.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Let us know what you did to make them fit. I have thought about converting one of my moultrie spinning feeders with one of these.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

In the past I have had spinners stop working and I have lowered the spinner down so it work like a gravity feeder. The deer would help themselves by sticking there head under the feeder and licking the corn.


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

I make my own feeders. I will occasionally buy a timed feeder but these are VERY simple to make. All you need is a 10' PVC pipe and two end caps that fit the pipe. All I do is cut them in half then can a little triangle in the bottom so the feed can come out. Then I tie the to a tree and put the bottom on a piece of wood or a rock. I will post pics soon. It's a very cheap and easy way to make feeders and they work great, been using them for years.


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Here's the pics. They hold about a full 50 lb bag of corn.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Countryboyreese said:


> I make my own feeders. I will occasionally buy a timed feeder but these are VERY simple to make. All you need is a 10' PVC pipe and two end caps that fit the pipe. All I do is cut them in half then can a little triangle in the bottom so the feed can come out. Then I tie the to a tree and put the bottom on a piece of wood or a rock. I will post pics soon. It's a very cheap and easy way to make feeders and they work great, been using them for years.


Do you have any hogs to worry about? Anything that I put on the ground, I am concerned the hogs will tear it up.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

This is the kind I use...I have the 225 lb kind I think the other is a 350 lb.


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Telum Pisces said:


> Do you have any hogs to worry about? Anything that I put on the ground, I am concerned the hogs will tear it up.


No, we don't have many hogs. Never really thought about that, it probably won't work with a lot of hogs because its on the ground.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Countryboyreese said:


> Here's the pics. They hold about a full 50 lb bag of corn.


I have some of these I made and have watched raccoons almost empty them. They just sit there and rake corn out even though they have plenty out already.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Jason said:


> This is the kind I use...I have the 225 lb kind I think the other is a 350 lb.
> 
> View attachment 101706
> 
> ...


I have never seen this kind before.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> I have never seen this kind before.


Neither have I until he just posted. 

I see them online now:

http://www.amazon.com/On-Time-Buckeye-Gravity-Feeder/dp/B000GVTYOG


I realy think my deer are being a little leary of my spinners. I was putting corn out on the ground a few months ago and I was having a lot of deer show up. Put the spinning feeders out and it's been two months and the amount of deer pictures are still pretty low compared to when I just put the corn out on the ground.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

it takes a while for them to get use to spinners. they sound like 22's going off when it starts slinging corn


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

hyco said:


> it takes a while for them to get use to spinners. they sound like 22's going off when it starts slinging corn


The thing is that I am on a lease where other members are and have been using spinners. So I figured that the deer were used to them. I might switch one of my spinners over with this tube attachement and see what kind of results I get.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> The thing is that I am on a lease where other members are and have been using spinners. So I figured that the deer were used to them. I might switch one of my spinners over with this tube attachement and see what kind of results I get.


In all honesty I'd let the feeders ride... in my experience, once you do one thing(like throwing the corn on the ground) the deer get used to it... changing it up seems to make them cautious.

I also like timed feeders to get the deer on a schedule of sorts. Just have it throw a small amount of corn in the morning, that way they have to show up before the birds eat it.

Again, just my opinion.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Got my tubes for my drums in today. They look pretty nice, looking forward to bolting them up and seeing how they work.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

These things are beast, but they have a way of adjusting the flow inside the tubes.
I hope to bolt them up this weekend and see how they work.


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

We've got 3 out and just put the canera's on them. Hopefully I'll have some pics to post soon!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have finished the rebuild, spinners off, a new funnel. I was going to deploy them today but the heat has just about done me in. If these work out, I hope to replace my last two spinners with these.


About 3 ft. to the bottom of spout with three legs. I could add more legs, but I like this height. 

I will update again once I get them set up.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

a few more


----------

